

The idiocy of crowds - jonthepirate
http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/2013/09/23/the-idiocy-of-crowds/

======
usethis
And a worthy reply: [http://www.howardlindzon.com/two-idiots-log-into-a-
crowdfund...](http://www.howardlindzon.com/two-idiots-log-into-a-crowdfunding-
site-and-crowds-are-not-idiots-just-a-little-more-dangerous/)

